# Veteran Derelict Places Member coming back to exploring!



## nutnut (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi folks, 

I have been a devout member of Derelict Places for over 10 years now and have been sitting back on the sideline for way too long now and am shaking the dust off my exploring gear! 

I am based in Haywards Heath, West Sussex and used to go out exploring a lot with a few folk off here. If any intrepid local explorers fancy getting out and about I am up for hooking up and getting mobile! Luckily I am in the fortunate position of working 4 days a week and have Fridays off every week, so will be using this as an excuse to do something with my free weekday rather than waste it doing menial stuff like shopping... 

I drive and have a nice comfy Range Rover Sport that never looks out of place parked up along country lanes whilst infiltrating locations! So if you fancy hoping in the motor with me to get exploring, drop me a PM!


----------



## andifrost (Dec 28, 2020)

Hola, I just rejoined after many years away (having kids makes you *ahem* responsible :/ )
But looking to fill some time now they're occupied at school. 
would be good to catch up sometime as I'm a stone's throw from HH.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2020)

Ah you will fit right in with the farming community then


----------



## jamesfuller (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm in East Northants, and have two explorer friends in Bedford. Give us about if you are ever up this way.


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 30, 2020)

nutnut said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been a devout member of Derelict Places for over 10 years now and have been sitting back on the sideline for way too long now and am shaking the dust off my exploring gear!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you, I've recently got back in to it . There seems to be a bit of a veteran renascence on here, but still a few of the greats missing.
Perhaps we need our own little space for us old timers on the forum.
I've also got a Rangie but its an elderly p38, best wishes. Nice to make your acquaintance.


----------

